# My present setup



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

*
ECM Mechanika V Slim Eureka Mignon and my Osmio 
*

Only thing you lot keep temping me for a Niche 😁


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Stunner! How are you liking the ECM mignon combo?

Feel free to get a niche and compare 😉


----------



## Nickh1977 (Apr 13, 2020)

From someone whose just stepping into proper home espresso, that's a great coffee corner, would be receiving serious use in the current working from home environment!


----------



## jscott (Jun 25, 2019)

Very nice setup! I like the black and red steam/hot water knobs on the ECM!


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

jaffro said:


> Stunner! How are you liking the ECM mignon combo?
> 
> Feel free to get a niche and compare 😉


 Hi. Only got the ECM yesterday certainly needed some dialling the Eureka in needed to go finer Had my first "proper" try this morning loads of flavour so must be doing something right 👍


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Border_all said:


> *
> ECM Mechanika V Slim Eureka Mignon and my Osmio
> *
> 
> ...


 Looks incredible! I am so close to getting the slim. 
Curious what you had before? How are you finding the flushing etc?


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@Border_all

how do you like your airscape?

selling your mignon? 🤔


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Burnzy said:


> Looks incredible! I am so close to getting the slim.
> Curious what you had before? How are you finding the flushing etc?


 Thank you .

My machine before was a La Spaziale mini vivaldi In the few days i have ownef the ECM the flushing is not an issue warm up for about 45mins flush between 7-10 seconds then usually make 2 espresso sort out milk etc and continue steaming for latte

If its over 45 mins i do the 10 seconds wait about 5 and flush for another 5 back to useable temp between 95-93c. I fitted a group thermometer i think that's handy

Feels solid and nicely made. No regrets lol


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Wisey said:


> @Border_all
> 
> how do you like your airscape?
> 
> selling your mignon? 🤔


 Tried Gator and copy gator first no regrets buying airscape

Mignon. If you have a Niche we could do am PX. If i buy a Niche i would be selling the mignon 👍


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@Border_all

im gona buy an airscape

got nothing at the moment mate I'm waiting for machines/grinders to restock before I get my first combo!


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Border_all said:


> Tried Gator and copy gator first no regrets buying airscape
> 
> Mignon. If you have a Niche we could do am PX. If i buy a Niche i would be selling the mignon 👍


 Won't be long 😆😆


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Joe shorrock said:


> Won't be long 😆😆


 If the wait was not September my guess is you would be correct 👍


----------

